# 2.1 Apex or 105 Triple



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking at the 2012 Trek 2.1. I was wondering if you guys would pay the extra $50 and go full Sram Apex or go with the 105 triple?


----------



## FoxtrotHotel (Feb 18, 2012)

You'll have to go to a LBS and test ride both and see which drive-train feels more comfortable to you. You're not gonna get the answer you're looking for here. 
I'm saying this because I was in the same boat as you a week ago, until I test rode a madone with the Apex first, and then test rode a madone with the 105.

They're both good components, it just comes down to personal preference. I saw both good and bad side of both components and I'm personally leaning towards the Apex.


----------



## iTrek (Nov 15, 2011)

I rode both and ended up going with a compact on my 2012 2.3.


----------



## marcberg123 (Feb 28, 2012)

*I am in the same boat.....*

I am totally aware that it is a question of preference whether to go with the 105 or APEX groupo, what I don't understand is that as far as I can see the 105 groupo is more expensive than APEX, why then is the Trek 2.1 Apex $50 more? Am I missing something?


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

My lbs said that the 105 was only available in a triple. Which leads me to think it is also only a 9 speed. I may be wrong about the latter but for sure on the other because wanted him to order a 105 double for me to try and compare the two.


----------



## marcberg123 (Feb 28, 2012)

105 is a triple....Apex is a compact..Thats what my lbs told me..


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

I got the Apex compact 10 speed. I love it. My lbs told me that once I road the Apex I would be a convert to Sram! Man was he right. The shifting is awesome! The ride is great too! here is a picture.


----------



## Russ257 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice bike


----------



## marcberg123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great looking bike. I am pretty sure I am going to go the same route. 
Thanks for posting the pics. Did your lbs have the green apex? I like the black
But I am curious.


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

No, but I had already decided on black. I have heard that the green/white combo look much better in person than they do online. Whatever you choose keep me up dated! I want to know what you think!


----------

